# Free HBO Sunday 1/18/09 - Inauguration Concert



## Rob052067 (Nov 20, 2008)

Every Dish customer should have received an email yesterday confirming the 'We Are One' concert at The Lincoln Memorial would be available today to all customers at no charge. The ad did not mention HBO-HD. In the Guide, channels 300 (HBO), 303 (HBOW), and 309 (HBO Latino) were made available only in SD. However, I found that channel 9456 is active for the concert for HBO-HD. 

The concert is live now (starting 2:30pm EST), but is scheduled to be rebroadcast a couple more times. You can go to channel 9456 now, or you can set your DVR to record one of the re-broadcasts. For non-HBO subscribers, the channel will appear RED for all times excluding when the concert is on. The channel turns BLUE at the times the concert is airing.

I am recording the 2:30pm airing. The recording started 1 minute prior, and the screen indicated that I was not subscribed. But at 2:30pm, the channel became available. 

Enjoy!


----------



## koncling (Jan 19, 2009)

OK can't wait that show


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Rob052067 said:


> Every Dish customer should have received an email yesterday confirming the 'We Are One' concert at The Lincoln Memorial would be available today to all customers at no charge.!


Nope - no email here and I even have online billing.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

kucharsk said:


> Nope - no email here and I even have online billing.


Nothing here either and I think that is because I was coerced into bundling thru ATT as I already had the local phone calls with them and then ordered DISH and shortly thereafter the ATT/Yahoo internet.

I have never received email from DISH and my so-called account number is not recognized when I might plug it in on their website on occasion. I even have to call an ATT/DISH number when I have an issue to discuss.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

kucharsk said:


> Nope - no email here and I even have online billing.


Are you already getting HBO? I know I didn't recieve anything as well, but I do subscribe to HBO already.


----------



## Rob052067 (Nov 20, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> Are you already getting HBO? I know I didn't recieve anything as well, but I do subscribe to HBO already.


No, neither I or my folks are HBO subscribers via Dish, and we both received an email from Dish on Saturday about the concert.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Are you already getting HBO? I know I didn't recieve anything as well, but I do subscribe to HBO already.


Nope, no HBO and no email from DISH.

I double checked and my correct email address *is* linked with my account.

It's no big deal, as I had no interest in watching, but I wonder why the email was apparently spotty.


----------

